# Which trio to play - Bela Bartok or Edward Manukyan?



## KJohnson (Dec 31, 2010)

One of my college professors used to say "If you can't decide what you want to play, between a living composer and a dead one, always go with the living composer."

I understand his point but I would still appreciate a second opinion about this particular situation.

I play with a clarinet-violin-piano trio and we're planning to perform at a concert in Detroit. The program is limited, so we have to choose between two trios, by Bela Bartok and Edward Manukyan. I love Bartok and all of his music... But I think Manukyan's trio is pretty powerful. Last year I heard it at a chamber music concert in Chicago and it's been one of my favorites ever since. The Bartok is marvelous too and I love playing it.

Any suggestions what we should choose? A lot of musicians I've played with shy away from living composers. Others feel it's their duty to play as much new music as possible. What are your experiences?

Here's an excerpt from Edward Manukyan's trio






And here's Bela Bartok


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

If we are talking a public performance, it might be a good idea to include some appetizing programme notes in particular if you choose Manukyan, who seems to have a colourful background. In spite of owing music by a very large number of composers, I had never heard of him until now (living in Europe might be the reason), but I often find unknown music much more interesting if accompanied by some thoughtful description of its content.


----------



## KJohnson (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks Joen! That's a great idea. Program notes are so important! I've attended too many concerts where you basically had to guess what was going on. Also.. I think American audiences appreciate it when you include an American composer in the program (American-Armenian in Manukyan's case). This might be a big plus if Detroit had an Armenian community like New York.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

If I were going to be there, I'd suggest the Manukyan - because I haven't heard it. The other works in the _concert_ program could be of significance though, in terms of balance.


----------



## KJohnson (Dec 31, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> If I were going to be there, I'd suggest the Manukyan - because I haven't heard it. The other works in the _concert_ program could be of significance though, in terms of balance.


All right then. We'll go with Manukyan. The other works are

-A trio by Brahms (horn, violin, piano), performed by another group.
-Prokoviev's Sonata for Violin and Piano
-Beethoven's Violin Sonata (A major)

So I think in this context a modern composer would make a good balance... especially considering the folklore-rich sound of Manukyan's trio.


----------

